# Super G Indy/F1 Collection



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

Here are some pictures of part of my Super G Plus Indy/F1 collection. My wife thinks I am a hoarder and--- well she might be on to something. 


Front Row Carded cars and BSRT Specials
Row 2 Custom painted body Super G's (3 on left of row 3 also)
Row 3 and 4 loose cars]
Back Row EX series


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow freakin Wow!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

nice!



> My wife thinks I am a hoarder and--- well she might be on to something


show here some pictures where the whole basement is slot cars or the whole house

Bob molta's house was full of slots!

what you see here in the draws is what I remember of his home:

http://slotcarcentral.com/drupal-5/myhodrawers


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the link. he for sure has the disease!


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Hey super wanta trade somebof those extras? I have mm track and cars. I saw some I need for collection. 

Slotn


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice collection.Im a huge fan of the SG+,G3 platform.Have quite a few in my collection too.You have many of the desirables!!!


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

slotnut said:


> Hey super wanta trade somebof those extras? I have mm track and cars. I saw some I need for collection.
> 
> Slotn


Which ones are you looking for? I don't have a use for MM stuff.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

My latest casting, the Lotus79. This resin body is sitting on a AFX Mega-G 1.7" chassis. Painted and decaled this last night.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

Very, very nice! I love black race cars, they just look fast!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicccccccceeeeeeeeeee iu want one are you selling


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That looks just way too cool!! How much for one all painted up?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Formula 1 & Indy - Super G+ & G3*

I think that is the greatest choice for a slot car collection. 

__________________


----------

